# Bear Mountain compact is not a gearing choice for climbing Bear Mountain. Who knew?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Albany insiders long ago coined the term "Bear Mountain compact" to reflect the unspoken rule that sexual liaisons north of that point were to be tolerated and kept secret

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...bout-sheldon-silvers-two-extramarital-affairs


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Sounds like compact IS the gearing choice, unless you want to get caught humping up that thang.


----------

